# safe parking in Portsmouth



## DubPaul

Hi,

I will be arriving in Portsmouth from Le Havre but will be getting in at 10P.M.

Is there anywhere nearby that I can stop overnight. I would like to not cause a nuisance but I have to feel safe, especially as I will have the 2 kids.

I'm not familiar with the area at all.

Thanks.


----------



## bognormike

You could try the fish dock (not as bad as it sounds) in Old Portsmouth, next to the IOW ferry terminal, but go all the way round into Old Pompey and turn right nearly at the end; probably need to be away fairly early to avoid fees. Or the seafront at Southsea, as far east as you can get, possibly in front of the old Royal Mairines barracks. Not sure whether they're signed up as no overnighting, though.

multimap ref for the first one:-
old portsmouth

and for the second
esplanade


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I would try one of the car parks along the top of Portsdown hill between fort Nelson and Fort Widley, its quite and if you leave early I cant see anyone moving you on. Another area is Port Solent which is just off the A27 near Cosham. If you follow the signs for it but keep driving past the main carpark you will come to the Defence Diving School which looks across to Portchester Castle. Before you get to the gate there is a turning area with plenty of space for you to overnight.

Bubblehead


----------



## bognormike

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> I would try one of the car parks along the top of Portsdown hill between fort Nelson and Fort Widley, its quite and if you leave early I cant see anyone moving you on. Another area is Port Solent which is just off the A27 near Cosham. If you follow the signs for it but keep driving past the main carpark you will come to the Defence Diving School which looks across to Portchester Castle. Before you get to the gate there is a turning area with plenty of space for you to overnight.
> 
> Bubblehead


Haven't the car parks on Portsdown Hill got width restrictions on them? Nice idea for Port Solent, though, make sure you're past the cinema / restaurant busy area.


----------



## steves

Wherever you park in Portsmouth dont leave your bikes on the back of the van.
We parked our van in a carpark with CCTV just behind the Spinaker Tower last weekend > In the middle of the day my 3 Cable locks /chains securing the bike were cut through with bolt cutters and bike stolen.
Police not interested .
Take care.


----------



## billym

I would come off the ferry and turn back into the waiting area for getting back on again, if that makes sense. You are then able to turn round again and move off in the morning. No problem


----------



## DubPaul

@billym: Thanks that sounds ideal. I will try to find a map of the port so I can visualise it! I don't want to go up any one way areas and cause hassle!!! I don't really mind a noisy-ish port... as long as I get 4-5 hours somewhere along the lines I'll be OK.

@others: thanks I will keep them in mind. I read some other threads and there alot of comments about getting moved on, and Porstmouth having a fairly high vehicle related crime rate :-(


----------



## billym

As you come out of the port, the only way you are allowed you come to traffic lights. Turn right and you come to a big roundabout. Go round and follow the ferry sign. It will take 2 mins


----------



## BERTHA

I would head for Port Solent which is just a few min up the road it has night time security not least because of all the expensive boats stored around the place

The following is going to sound a long way and confusing but it is only about 10mins from the Ferry port and once you are on the road all the distances I mention between lights and roundabouts are 50 to 100 yard sections and a bit of a no brainier really

Head out of Portsmouth following signs for Southampton, where the 3 lane carriageway splits, 2 lanes heading East to Chichester and the other 2 lanes head left and West towards Southampton.

No sooner are you going around the bend left towards Southampton there is a slip road I think sign posted Cosham and maybe also Portsolent.

This road slips of left then a long bend right and up over the main M27 motorway.
As the road straightens you will see in the distance traffic lights, you should get right over in to the left hand lane and has you approach the lights you should go around to the left.

Once the lights change carry along the road (Hotel then Tesco should be on your left) go through 4 sets of lights included in this is a pelican crossing go under a bridge to a set of lights but take the filter lane left, following road around to a roundabout
Go across to next roundabout turn right (you can only go right) follow road up a hill with speed humps to next roundabout go straight across, on your right you will see a cinema etc, carry along this road don't turn in to the first couple of car park entrances but go down a little further where you will see boats out of the water then turn right in to one of the car parks there

You should be safe and sound here

Hugh


----------



## 1302

billym said:


> I would come off the ferry and turn back into the waiting area for getting back on again, if that makes sense. You are then able to turn round again and move off in the morning. No problem


I was wondering if this is possible as we are in the same dilema, it was that or book in to C.C club site a couple of miles out, at least then we can sleep safe of mind and get a good 'clean up' next morning.

Alison


----------



## quickgetaway

The CC is ideal, they have a special place for those going to and from the Ferry Port. It is separate from the main area for camping and you are safe, as well as having all the facilities.


----------



## DubPaul

Thanks all.

Can you arrive at this CC after 11P.M. though?


----------



## 1302

DubPaul said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Can you arrive at this CC after 11P.M. though?


Yes, I have just spoke to them and booked. They have late arrival pitches separate, just press button on the barrier and pay in the morning.
Feel happier now


----------



## DubPaul

Thanks!


----------



## TheBoombas

If you don't mind driving another 20 miles, you could use my drive.

Brian & Lorraine


----------

